
Robert Scoble departs his AR company following sexual harassment claims - aaronbrethorst
https://www.theverge.com/2017/10/23/16527862/robert-scoble-resigns-transformation-group-sexual-harassment
======
adamnemecek
i know this is off topic but i never understood this this guy's influence.

~~~
binarray2000
Indeed, I wrote this three days ago:

"Since he appeared on the scene I have always wondered, how in an environment
where engineers take pride for what they have actually done (US tech world), a
guy that only talks and has no engineering accomplishment to show is given
that much cognitive space. Back when he was a Microsoft evangelist (!) I have
watched a few videos of him to get the sense of a talking human being. And I
could't believe how shallow he was. His whole demeanor was one of an airhead."

To add to that, and get back on the topic, how can someone who has not writen
a lot of code or designed significant hardware consult someone? And companies
are obviously willing to pay him. What a world!

